
Charlie Chaplin was the ideal actor for members of the Soviet avant garde - never-the-bride
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/may/06/the-chaplin-machine-by-owen-hatherley-review
======
THE_PUN_STOPS
Pretty amazing that the "Modern Times" link in this article goes to their
original review of the film from July 14, 1936.

[http://www.theguardian.com/film/1936/jul/14/derekmalcolmscen...](http://www.theguardian.com/film/1936/jul/14/derekmalcolmscenturyoffilm)

~~~
moreira
> Another Nazi spokesman said that reports from abroad had indicated that the
> picture had a "Communist tendency" and that this was no doubt the reason why
> the picture was unacceptable.

It's so incredible to see such an old news article, talking about Nazi
spokespeople's comments, on a modern website, looking just like every other
article on that website. The internet is remarkable.

~~~
hayksaakian
this choice note at the very end of the article

[It was suggested by Mr. A. E. Newbould, publicity director of the Gaumont
British Film Company, last night that, though it might sound absurd,
"Chaplin's moustache is so like Hitler's that I am of the opinion it may have
played some part in the prohibition of the film."]

